# Local Dolby 5.1 Broadcast Database?



## Grady (Apr 22, 2006)

I did a search for this question but didn't find a thread on it so here it goes- Is there a database that lists what local television stations broadcast in Dolby 5.1? I discovered recently that just because the network presents a show in 5.1, doesn't mean your local station has the proper equipment to decode and transmit it in Dolby 5.1. For example, in Cincinnati only the Fox station broadcasts in 5.1, the other "Big Three" don't. In fact, the ABC affiliate in Cincy broadcasts fake 5.1- it's decoded on your receiver as 5.1 but it's actually simulated surround. Anyone out there keep track of stuff like this?


----------

